# Test agendas pour iPad ... et je cherche encore ...



## PHILTI (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je tourne en rond sur le sujet, et j'ai déjà testé quelques agendas.

iCal (natif iPad) :
Sans commentaire, moche, le rendu "cuir" est atroce, les couleurs sont fadasses.

Calenmob :
miCal en moins bien, plus frustre, pas élégant, pas de paramétrage des couleurs.

Agenda :
Très épuré, limite austère, avec peu de paramétrage (vues, etc ...).

miCal :
Le meilleur, très complet, paramétrage en profondeur, vues 5 à 7 jours, etc ...
Existe pour iPad et iPhone, mais il faut paramétrer les deux individuellement (couleurs ...).
Un défaut : le foutu skeuomorphisme avec cette présentation agenda avec les 6 anneaux métalliques ... Soupir ...

CalPad :
Je teste la version Lite, qui se présente pas mal du tout, sobre et élégant.
Malheureusement, la version synchronisable (iCLoud, Google) est à 8&#8364;. Pas testée.
Quelqu'un peut faire un retour ?

Sinon, j'ai reperé mais pas testé : Calvetica.

Voilà où j'en suis ...

PH


----------



## aurique (1 Janvier 2013)

Tu as essayé Pocket Informant  ?? Il est en promo en plus aujourd'hui !! 

Perso,c'est le plus complet que j'ai trouvé pour mon usage.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2013)

@ aurique:
Il n'est plus en promo (repassé à 13,99 !) et il ne fait pas l'unanimité !!


----------



## Ealdu (2 Janvier 2013)

Pocket informant est le plus fiable.

C'est celui que j'utilise quotidiennement et qui ne se plante pas sur mes nuits. Je le partage également en synchro avec mon mari sur 2 iPads et 2 iPhones  et aucun soucis de calendrier.


Maintenant pour le look, chacun ses goûts.....


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2013)

Tiens, Ealdu, puisque tu l'utilises que peux tu dire sur "Pocket informant GO" ?
Mes besoins ne sont pas dans la quantité d'informations (je suis à la retraite) mais dans la recherche d'une appli qui fasse à la fois agenda, gestionnaire de taches (y a t il une pastille sur licône dans ce cas là ?) et prise de notes rapides ...
Quant à la synchro entre les "ibidules" et iCal sur MAC se fait elle sans l'achat de l'abonnement "on line" ?
Merci


----------



## Ealdu (3 Janvier 2013)

@pepeye66: je ne connais pas pocket informant Go.

En fait depuis mon iPhone 3GS j'utilise PI tout simple, avec la synchro par Google, et tout fonctionne sans aucun problème.
Mon calendrier est donc sur Google, sur iCal (Mac, iPhone et iPad) et sur informant (iPhone et iPad) le tout partager avec mon mari.


Mon gros soucis avec les calendriers est mon travail de nuit, je commence donc un soir pour finir le lendemain matin et ce au moins 2 nuits de suite. Beaucoup de calendriers ont énormément de mal à gérer cela: soit ils rajoutent une nuit, soit ils en enlévent une, soit ils en font 4 événements......


Bref PI lui est le plus fiable. Je n'y ai pas touché depuis des année.


Pour PI Go, je ne vois pas vraiment à quoi il sert, et je trouve le prix excessif, car ne faut-il pas payer tout le temps pour s'en servir?


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Janvier 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> @pepeye66......
> 
> 
> Pour PI Go, je ne vois pas vraiment à quoi il sert, et je trouve le prix excessif, car ne faut-il pas payer tout le temps pour s'en servir?



Merci pour ta réponse,
eh bien voilà le but de ma recherche d'infos  !
Ce type d'App me semble être (aussi) une "pompe à fric" non ?
Je n'arrive pas à bien saisir le principe de fonctionnement et surtout si cette application peut fonctionner en synchro avec iCal sur MAC et avec elle même sur iphone-iPad sans pour autant obliger le détenteur à un abonnement "on line" chez le créateur ?
Donc, dans le doute et vu le prix...Je laisse tomber !


----------



## Ealdu (3 Janvier 2013)

Je crois que c'est une sage décision.


----------

